# Clock



## Harbo (14 Jan 2013)

Here's a pic of my clock making using my tiny Unimat3:







Rod


----------



## DTR (14 Jan 2013)

The accuracy needed to machine such small parts in clock making never ceases to amaze me. What's going on there, looks like you're milling a keyway?


----------



## jimi43 (14 Jan 2013)

Hey Rod....still using the faithful Unimat 3 I see!

That use of a dial gauge is neat! I haven't had to do any super accurate stuff yet but when I do I think I will be using that idea...forgot all about my basic metalworking some time ago but I am sure they didn't teach me that one!

I was going to fit a little DRO or some of those iGauging things but that's far easier!

Cheers mate

Jim


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

Dave - its cutting pinions - I'll post some more pics. And actually clock tolerances are not that high they have to have a bit of slack to work without too much friction?

Jim - Yes still using the Unimat but would love to upgrade (I keep looking at Cowells but they go for stupid prices?). I 've looked DRO but don't think any are small enough to work with the Uni?
My friend and neighbour has a Myford and a Centec 2B Mill which I can use for bigger stuff.





















Rod


----------



## marcros (15 Jan 2013)

do you not need a chuck for these small lathes- i was expecting to see something like a small 4 jaw thing?


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

Here's some pics of Gear Cutting:
















Clock Spring Barrel and Arbor:
















Rod


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

Mini Filing Rest to form Flats:





This is a tube within in tube - Minute Hand and Hour Hand Bushes:





Shown in Wheel train:





Rod


----------



## jimi43 (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Rod...

I can see that you set up a nice dividing plate there...I guess you need that many divisions for those many-geared cogs!

Thanks for sharing mate

Jim


----------



## DTR (15 Jan 2013)

thanks for the pics, fascinating stuff. 

Marcros: a chuck is just one way of holding stock on a lathe. Collets and turning between centres (both shown in those photos above) are also common, and often more accurate too.


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

Marcros - I have a 3 and a 4 jaw chuck but for rods they are better held in a collet.
The picture of the Barrel Arbor shows the 4 jaw.

Jim - yes 100 divisions. My friend has a digital electronic dividing head now - takes all the fun out of it (I don't think!  )

Rod


----------



## jimi43 (15 Jan 2013)

And not cheap either I predict!

I have not seen the digital dividing units...interesting...will have to go and look. I assume it uses some sort of stepper motor?

Jim


----------



## Harbo (15 Jan 2013)

I think it cost £400 ready made, plus a rotary table, though I think you can get kits a lot cheaper?

Rod


----------



## AES (31 Jan 2013)

@Harbo,

Lovely looking work, thanks for all the pics.

Something I want to try "one of these fine wet days!", along with a wooden clock, and some woodwork tooling/jigs, and, and, and ................

Thanks for the inspiration.

AES


----------



## Graham Orm (31 Jan 2013)

WOW! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Harbo (31 Jan 2013)

Thanks for that - I'm afraid it's very slow progress - I started it about 4 yrs ago!

Rod


----------



## Lons (31 Jan 2013)

Hi Rod

That's fascinating. I'd love to try that one of these days but don't have the skill. I only very occasionally "play" with my little lathe. (it's a Cowell 90 ME. I thought they were well regarded but do they really fetch stupid prices?).

Can't wait to see the finished article. Keep posting please.

Bob


----------



## Harbo (31 Jan 2013)

Bob, sadly for me yes - old ones often fetch £800 plus!
They still make them but now over £2.5k plus VAT.
Rod


----------



## Lons (31 Jan 2013)

Harbo":26q72p5s said:


> Bob, sadly for me yes - old ones often fetch £800 plus!
> They still make them but now over £2.5k plus VAT.
> Rod



That's a real shock :shock: 

Mine is almost mint I think and has a number of accessories. The old guy who bought it new was very well off and bought it on a whim then hardly used it. I did him a few favours over the years and was blown away when a number of years ago, he gifted it to me saying he knew I'd look after it.

I hope to use it but if not then at those prices I might be tempted to sell at some stage.

I'll take a photo tomorrow and post out of interest.

cheers

Bob


----------



## Harbo (31 Jan 2013)

I'd like to come across somebody like that? 
The accessories fetch good monies too!
It's based on a design going back to the 1940's which has certainly withstood the test of time?

Rod


----------



## Lons (31 Jan 2013)

Harbo":1mxbxus6 said:


> I'd like to come across somebody like that?  Rod



I don't think there are many of them. Poor guy is departed this world now.

I first met him when he came into the dealership where I was manager and I sold him a DeWalt bandsaw at a decent discount and he bought all his tools from me after that. When I started my business I did quite a few paying jobs for him over a number of years but also helped him out several times without charge as I'm a great believer in what goes around, comes around but I never expected a gesture like that. He got too old to potter in his workshop and I was fitting replacement door locks for him when he just presented it to me. He wanted it to be looked after as he knew his son would just hock it asap and waste the money. Doesn't half prove there are genuine people around still.

I've just looked on the Cowells website and can't believe the prices, thanks for the heads up. I'll need to make something now as the last item was a small simple brass / rosewood trout priest 

Bob


----------



## Lons (1 Feb 2013)

Here are some pics of the Cowells Rod. All the original documentation is there as well a catalogue and brochures. 
It was bought in 1987.
.


----------



## Harbo (1 Feb 2013)

Nice looking machine in excellent condition, good collection of accessories too - green with envy!

Rod


----------



## Lons (1 Feb 2013)

Harbo":3rj4lgue said:


> Nice looking machine in excellent condition, good collection of accessories too - green with envy!
> 
> Rod



 Sorry Rod. It wasn't meant like that at all, I was just interested in your valued opinion.

I'm a bit embarrased that I own it really as it's certainly underused.

Bob


----------



## Harbo (1 Feb 2013)

No probs Bob - I've seen ones like that go for £1600 with those accessories?

A lot of money when compared to Boxford & Myford prices for a tiny machine?

Rod


----------



## Lons (2 Feb 2013)

Hard to believe really. I love it but at first glance it looks more like a kiddies toy :? Just told my missus and she said "are you going to sell it then?" I gave her one of those looks that said don't be silly :lol: 
If my kids find out, it might disappear and be on ebay next week.

Bob


----------



## AES (2 Feb 2013)

@Lons & @Harbo,

Nice looking little machine and from all I've heard (never owned one) they are far from being a toy.

The machine shown obviously does NOT need it, but I take the "Model Engineers' Workshop" (MEW) magazine and currently there's a 2 or 3 part article running written by a well-respected author on both their Forum and in the mag who bought a pretty clapped out one on the bay and has been restoring and adding to it.

If anyone else is interested I will happily scan the lot and send it off as a .pdf E-mail attach file - send me a PM if needed. BTW it will (of course) be at no charge so that there's no problem with copyright.

And as a more general point those who like fiddling around with such things may find MEW well worth a sub - it's not all Myford (even sometimes something for Unimats) and definitely NO model steam engines, etc, just full of all sorts of useful ideas and designs for just about all aspects of "mucking about in a shop". I've been taking it for about a couple of years now and find it most useful, interesting, and value for money. Usual disclaimers.

Link to their site (covers both their "Model Engineer" mag as well as MEW) and includes sample copies of both mags that you can have a look at:


http://www.model-engineer.co.uk 

Krgds
AES


----------



## Lons (2 Feb 2013)

AES":3p7jw4vx said:


> @Lons & @Harbo,
> 
> Nice looking little machine and from all I've heard (never owned one) they are far from being a toy.
> 
> ...



Many thanks, I'll definately have a look at the link. If you're happy to do it I would definately like a copy of the article as well so will send a pm with email details.

As an aside, I only ever bought a few Model Engineers but my neighbour who was a loco enthusiast bought it and I regularly read his copies.
I do have 5 old volumes in mint condition (143 - 145) covering Jan 1977 - June 1979 which I browse through occasionally. They were gifted with the lathe.

cheers

Bob


----------



## Lons (2 Feb 2013)

Hi AES 

I very much appreciate the trouble you've gone to in sending me the article. I've only skimmed through it but will read every word as it's very interesting.

You're a gentleman Andy and I owe you.

Bob


----------



## AES (2 Feb 2013)

Hi Bob,

Many people on this Forum have helped me in many different ways so this time it's my pleasure Sir.

Good weekend

AES


----------



## Harbo (14 Oct 2013)

After quite a long break I've made a few more bits over the last two days - Pallet Frame and Arbor.
These pieces are connected to the pendulum which allows the Escape wheel to rotate (and click).

They are very tiny - the a Arbour Rod is made from 1/8" diam Silver Steel rod.







Rod


----------



## woodfarmer (26 Oct 2013)

It is lovely to see the old skills being used to such good effect. I really must recommission my old Holbrook lathe.


----------



## Harbo (26 Oct 2013)

Not mine but taken at the Midlands MEX last week






I think it said he broke over 150 a Piercing Saw blades!!

Rod


----------



## Harbo (27 Oct 2013)

Not very exciting but I made a start on the pendulum assembly.
Piece of 1/4" brass square, tapped for 5BA thread, drilled and tapped for 10BA screw and slot cut to take suspension spring.
1/8" SS rod threaded 5BA and 3/4" brass rod for weight and adjuster.
















Rod


----------



## Harbo (28 Oct 2013)

Here's the finished pendulum assembly - the knurled end is threaded on the SS rod to allow for adjustment







Rod


----------



## AES (28 Oct 2013)

Looks very nice Harbo, thanks for posting.


----------

